

The iPhone Economy - andrewcooke
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2012/01/20/business/the-iphone-economy.html

======
andrewcooke
Credit to ivanzhao <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3494442> \- I thought
this was so good it deserved a link of its own.

